# Looking for someone to build garden fence



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I need a very basic (mesh and wood) fence at my house in Arabian Ranches. Can anyone suggest a person/company please?


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

StewartC said:


> I need a very basic (mesh and wood) fence at my house in Arabian Ranches. Can anyone suggest a person/company please?


try these. www.musthavemaintenance.com


----------



## Abbyy (Jul 20, 2014)

StewartC said:


> I need a very basic (mesh and wood) fence at my house in Arabian Ranches. Can anyone suggest a person/company please?


Mostly we got our gardening/ fence projects with a local based company. They r specialist in area like springs and Ranches. Tomorrow i can give u their number as today i am off. They r quite reasonable and professional in their work. Our company had given them many project so we have trust on them.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Abbyy said:


> Mostly we got our gardening/ fence projects with a local based company. They r specialist in area like springs and Ranches. Tomorrow i can give u their number as today i am off. They r quite reasonable and professional in their work. Our company had given them many project so we have trust on them.


Thanks


----------

